# Pimax 4K mit GTX 1080/7700K Performance



## Ruvinio (2. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Ich nutze aktuell die Rift CV1, liebäugele aber wegen der Bildquallität sehr mit der Pimax 4K (in Verbindung mit Nolo VR), bin mir aber unsicher, ob die GTX 1080 (habe eine Gainward Phoenix GLH, die ihre 2025MHz hält) dafür ausreicht. Hat hier jemand Erfahungen mit der Pimax 4K und kann berichten, wie so die Frameraten damit sind?


----------



## warawarawiiu (2. September 2017)

Ruvinio schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich nutze aktuell die Rift CV1, liebäugele aber wegen der Bildquallität sehr mit der Pimax 4K (in Verbindung mit Nolo VR), bin mir aber unsicher, ob die GTX 1080 (habe eine Gainward Phoenix GLH, die ihre 2025MHz hält) dafür ausreicht. Hat hier jemand Erfahungen mit der Pimax 4K und kann berichten, wie so die Frameraten damit sind?


Habe über die Primax noch nichts gutes gutes gelesen.....Kulturzentrum Gefühle, schlierendes Display etc.....

Ansonsten zur Leistung: die primax fährt 2x Full HD.
Kannst also ganz einfach testen was dass in etwa mit deiner Karte so wird indem du in diversen Games eben auf eine äquivalente Auflösung gehst und mindestens stabile 120Hz anpeilst.


----------



## Jason1 (2. September 2017)

Die Pimax ist im Grunde nur was für Filme, aber nur für Filme wäre mir das Teil dann einfach zu teuer.
Weder verfügt die Brille über 6DoF Movement, noch über OLED Displays und die Software ist gelinde gesagt "durchwachsen". Zudem weiß niemand ob und wie lange die Brille weiter Supported wird, denn Chinesische Firmen schmelzen manchmal dahin wie ein Schneeball in der Sonne.

Für Spiele durch die Bank weg also nicht sehr geeignet, für ruhige Kinofilme bspw. mit  Cmoar VR aber bestimmt nicht schlecht...aber wie gesagt, dafür wäre mir der Spaß zu teuer.


----------



## Chinaquads (3. September 2017)

Die pimax kann 4k nur mit 30 Hz darstellen (!) Ob das geeignet ist , bezweifle ich ganz stark.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## INU.ID (3. September 2017)

Wenn ich das Review von Youtube richtig in Erinnerung habe, skaliert die Brille die Auflösung hoch (afaik schon bei 2k Auflösung). Ich bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher. Ich weiß nur, dass da 2-3 Dinge (u.a. Schlieren bei schnellen Bewegungen) nicht so ganz meinen Vorstellungen entsprachen, obwohl die Brille mit ca. 280€ relativ günstig ist (und ich sie nur als Videobrille nutzen wollte).

Kannst ja hier mal schauen: Pimax 4K @ YouTube


----------



## cann0nf0dder (3. September 2017)

kurze zusammenfassung der usererfahrung aus einem vr forum, weiß leider nicht mehr wo ich des gelesen hatte... die brille ist, wenn dann eher für filme geeignet, bei 3d games wo man sitzt soll die brille noch sein, ok aber wenn man sich bewegen will taugt sie nichts .... die gründe dafür wurden hier schon genannt


----------



## HisN (13. Januar 2018)

Ich will ja nix sagen, aber DSR sollte doch auch in VR funktionieren. Passenden Faktor einstellen. Und schon weiß man bescheid ob die eigene Graka in der eigenen Software für die eigenen Ansprüche genug FPS generiert oder nicht.


----------

